# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور مجدد برای سال 97 و یه سری مشکلات

## Misto

سلام بچه ها خوب هستید ؟ 
چندین بار تو تایپک های قبلی سوال پرسیدم ولی خب کلا من نمیدونم خل و چلم یا چی  :Yahoo (77): 
بگذریم ، من بعد یکسال پشت کنکور بودن الان رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر دانشگاه تبریز (روزانه) مشغول به تحصیلم و خب میخوام انصراف بدم چون اصلا با دروس ریاضیش نمیتونم کنار بیام و اینکه حالا یه اشتباهی بود از رشته تجربی اومدم کنکور ریاضی دادم خودمم توش موندم . حالا سوالم : 
1- سوالم اینکه اگه من انصراف بدم برا شرکت تو کنکور 97 (امکان پذیره دیگه ؟) مشکل نظام وظیفه ک ندارم ؟ ینی یکسال از زمان انصرافم فرصت هستش اره ؟  :Yahoo (1):  ممنون میشم دوستانی که خبر دارن بهم بگن من از چند جا پرسیدم و باز مثل همیشه بعضیا میگن آره بعضیا میگن نه  :Yahoo (21):  اصلا هماهنگ نیستن 
2- حالا گیریم ک من مشکل نظام وظیفه ندارم خب ؟ تا قبل ثبت نام تو کنکور باس انصراف بدم دیگه ؟ ینی تا قبل بهمن ماه ... حالا من میخوام هم کنکور تجربی بدم هم کنکور هنر چون تازگیا یه استعداد نهفته ای تو هنرم زده بیرون  :Yahoo (77): رفته بودم که یه گالری چندی از کارامو نشون دادم گفت تو حیفی کاش بری دانشگاه هنر  :Yahoo (4):  منم که خب برا فرار از ریاضی هرکاری میکنم و خب مطمئنم بابامم نمیخواد حیف بشم  :Yahoo (94):  
 راستش یه نگاهی به منابع کنکور هنر انداختم و کلا شاخ دار آوردم کلی کتاب بود از هرکیم میپرسم هیشکی هیچی نمیگه 
3- :Y (662): کنکور هنر باید همه کتاب ها رو خوندددد ؟ یه 50 60 تایی کتابه ... من فقط میخوام اگه شد برم نقاشیش میشه از کسایی ک رشتشون هنره یه کمکی بهم کنه ؟  ... بعد دانشگاه تهران هنر برا نقاشی شبانه داره ؟ چون من روزانه محرومم دیه اره  ؟  :Yahoo (35):  یه جورایی خیلی مطمئنم ک تهران قبول میشم و بهتر بگم رتبه تاپ میارم  :Yahoo (111): دوستانی ک دانشگاه رفتن میفهمن چی میگم تا سرت به سنگ نخوره آدم نمیشی . 
4- از نظر فنی نباید مشکلی باشه برای کنکورم دیگه اره ؟ حالا توی تجربی من زیاد سر در نمیارم برا رشته هایی مثل پزشکی یا پرستاری یا دندون یا دارو برا دانشگاه های تاپ مثل تهران ، شبانه داره ؟ :Yahoo (22):  
5- بعد تکلیف این جریمه ی انصراف چی میشه ؟ من که میخوام ترم اولی انصراف بدم چقدر هزینه اش میشه ؟ مشاور تحصیلی دانشگاه رفتم حرف بزنم  :Yahoo (43):  هنوز وقت نمیکنه باهام حرف بزنه 
 :Y (554): بچه ها این آیدی تلگراممه : @mist0 (https://t.me/mist0) اگه کسی از دوستان مایل بود خیلی ممنون میشم باهام حرف بزنه نیاز به راهنمایی دارم واقعا . جبران میکنم براش !
 :Yahoo (110): گایز لطفا ارجاعم نکنید به مشاور ها یا جاهای اداری  :Yahoo (2):  همش میپیچونن  ...

----------


## Satttttttar

یک سرچ ساده تو اینترنت بکنید با این مضمون انصراف از دانشگاه دولتی ....جواب تمام سوالاتتون رو میگیرید...اما هدفتون رو مشخص کنید یا هنر یا تجربی. ..روی یکی تمرکز کنید. ..موفق باشید

----------


## Misto

> یک سرچ ساده تو اینترنت بکنید با این مضمون انصراف از دانشگاه دولتی ....جواب تمام سوالاتتون رو میگیرید...اما هدفتون رو مشخص کنید یا هنر یا تجربی. ..روی یکی تمرکز کنید. ..موفق باشید


سرچ ساده رو انجام دادم ، راستش گیجم کردن هر کسی یه چیزی مینویسه مثلا یکیش اینکه علما اختلاف نظر دارن ک اصلا میشه کنکور داد یا نه  :Yahoo (4): 
هدفم ک بعد انصراف مشخص میشه  ... بعد من اینجا تایپک زدم کسایی ک مشکل شبیه اینم داشته باشن جوابشون رو یه جا بگیرن ..  :Yahoo (77): تازه جستجو تو نت ترسناکه سر همین پشت کنکور موندن قبلا سرچ میزدم فکر میکردم غیبت خوردم افسردگی گرفتم اون موقع بخدا  :Yahoo (13): 
خلاصه اینکه اگه اطلاعات داری ممنون میشم بگی لطفا منتقلم نکنید به سایت ها میخوام شخص جواب بده ممنون

----------


## Satttttttar

اگر دانشگاه دولتی روزانه قبول بشید یک سال از کنکور مجدد محروم هستید...مگر اینکه شبانه یا آزاد یا ....باشید تا این محدودیت رو نداشته باشید. ..الان شما یک ترم دیگر هم در دانشگاه تبریز مشغول به درس خواندن شوید و مهرماه از دانشگاه انصراف بدید ....باید قبل از یک اسفند هر سال انصراف قطعی داشته باشید. ..اگر دوباره دانشگاه روزانه قبول بشید از پرداخت جریمه معاف هستید. ...فقط این نکته رو به یاد داشته باشید که که حتما باید دو ترم در دانشگاه باشید و نمراتتون ثبت شده باشه تا بتونید از این قانون استفاده کنید. ....موفق باشید

----------


## Misto

> اگر دانشگاه دولتی روزانه قبول بشید یک سال از کنکور مجدد محروم هستید...مگر اینکه شبانه یا آزاد یا ....باشید تا این محدودیت رو نداشته باشید. ..الان شما یک ترم دیگر هم در دانشگاه تبریز مشغول به درس خواندن شوید و مهرماه از دانشگاه انصراف بدید ....باید قبل از یک اسفند هر سال انصراف قطعی داشته باشید. ..اگر دوباره دانشگاه روزانه قبول بشید از پرداخت جریمه معاف هستید. ...فقط این نکته رو به یاد داشته باشید که که حتما باید دو ترم در دانشگاه باشید و نمراتتون ثبت شده باشه تا بتونید از این قانون استفاده کنید. ....موفق باشید


یک سال از کنکور دادن محرومم ؟ یا فقط از رشته های روزانه ؟ من متوجه نمیشم ... به من گفتن که کنکور میتونید بدید ولی رشته روزانه محرومید ...

----------


## Janvaljan

> یک سال از کنکور دادن محرومم ؟ یا فقط از رشته های روزانه ؟ من متوجه نمیشم ... به من گفتن که کنکور میتونید بدید ولی رشته روزانه محرومید ...


حداکثر تا اخر بهمن مهلت داری انصراف بدی.
از تاریخ ثبت انصرافت یکسال مهلت داری.
کنکور فقط دولتیه روزانه رو محرومی ، دولتیه شبانه و بقیه انواع دانشگاه ها رو میتونی.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------

